# H: DA (ravenwing), SM W: $$$



## elrodogg (May 1, 2012)

Looking to sell two separate lots. 

First lot of Dark Angel Ravenwing models (will not part out):
standardbearerx 1
apothecary x 1
plasmagun	x 1
meltagun x 3
vanilla bikers x	15
power sword x 1
flamer x 1
power fist x 1
blank arm x 1
power sword x 2
empty bikes (need riders)	3

Total of 30 bikes. Click here for pics: http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i403/elrodogg/Trade Pics/


Also included are 2 landspeeders, both plastic on sprue, one has the typhoon missile pack. 

$275 shipped. 


Second lot of Space Marines (will not part out):
3- flamers
2- meltagun
5- plasmaguns
8- bolters
2- plasma cannons
5- heavy bolters
6- lascannons

All marines are primed red - just like the ones in the link above. 

$120 shipped and its yours.


----------

